# Harvesting isopods



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So, couple questions regarding isopod cultures.. I have 5 decent size containers of dwarf whites and Costa Rican going.. and just culture them on a simple Zilla jungle mix.. My question is there a better way to harvesting them other than just scooping out a handful and transferring? I would ideally like to just take 50-100 and put in each of our vivs, but do not want to transfer the zilla mix to our new setups.. Any input here would be much appreciated! thank you!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> So, couple questions regarding isopod cultures.. I have 5 decent size containers of dwarf whites and Costa Rican going.. and just culture them on a simple Zilla jungle mix.. My question is there a better way to harvesting them other than just scooping out a handful and transferring? I would ideally like to just take 50-100 and put in each of our vivs, but do not want to transfer the zilla mix to our new setups.. Any input here would be much appreciated! thank you!


I have some corrugated cardboard in my iso culture so I can grab that and shake some isos off of it. It will take a couple days to get 100, but it can be done that way.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

The cardboard has been the best way at harvesting isos with no substrate for me .But I preferrer to starve them for a week or so, then harvest a spoon full from under there food the day after feeding.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

well I guess ill be waiting a while to harvest than.. lol. I have bug burger in my cultures and its nasty stuff once its been detected and eaten on.. Gets weak and slimey. haha. So I will wait til they are finished with that and than try the cardboard trick and if that doesnt work ill have to go at it a different way


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Theres always tweezers and a magnifying glass. Just dont squeeze to tight.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hahaha oh man.. I dunno if I could sit there and do that.. Especially if I'm trying
To gather 600 of each type lol


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Put a deli cup lid or other flat platform. Put a chunk of pumpkin or potato or melon. They will come to eat in large numbers and you can just remove with minimal soil


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

If you put Bug Burger on top of the cardboard, they will congregate on and in the cardboard in greater density.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I usually just shake them off the cardboard. With my Grey isos, they actually congregate on the sides of my culture, so i take a spoon and swirl it around the outside and dump into the vivs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

When the corrugated cardboard has been in there for a week or two, try peeling the layers apart. Dwarf varieties love to congregate inside the cardboard layers, hiding in the corrugation. A 4" square of well aged cardboard, peeled apart, can harvest hundreds of isopods. Of course baiting the cardboard will increase your harvest.


----------

